
It’s Official: Researchers Have Discovered a Second Earth - ZT_Science
https://medium.com/@differentimpulse/its-official-researchers-have-discovered-a-second-earth-1ccdf9626b36
======
paulriddle
Wikipedia says it's been discovered in August of 2016 and unlikely to be
habitable
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxima_Centauri_b](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxima_Centauri_b)
due to heavy winds. In any case it is too far away. I remember there is a
certain distance past which you can't travel because the universe is exanding
faster than your speed or something like that. I was confused about this
concept and still not fully understand it. I wonder if Proxima B is too far
away in this sense.

